# Potting Soil?



## es31710 (Nov 27, 2011)

Is using potting soil a good idea for a fish tank. I was going to do it in my 20 gallon high. I was either thinking of just doing a 3 inch layer or a 2 inch layer of potting soil, and 1/2 inch of black sand. What potting soil is the best? I was looking for a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

There is a lot of information on use of soil as a substrate, try doing a few searches for details.

To summarize briefly:

1. Use a soil that does not have any synthetic fertilizers, wetting agents, or perlite in it.

2. A one inch layer of soil is the maximum you should use. Many beginners have problems because the soil layer is too deep, leading to anaerobic conditions.

3. It is hard to say which potting soil is best because there are so many brands and even the same brand can differ greatly from one part of the country to another. Miracle Grow Organic Choice potting mix is often recommended. It is far from perfect, but it is consistent, nationally available, and has the same easily solved problems every time.


----------



## es31710 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ya as I typed it in I looked up on google and found lots of info. Other than soil is there a cheap substrate to get. I really do not want to be spending over $40 on gravel or sand at petco. Any suggestions it does not have to be sand. Anything. Something I could find at home depot maybe?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If cost is the only factor, your cheapest alternatives will be play sand, pool filter sand (larger particles than play sand), and blasting media. But these by themselves are poor substrates for planted aquaria.

Better and still cheap would be pure clay cat litter with no perfume, anti-microbials, clumping agents, "chlorophyll fresheners", etc. This must be capped with one of the inert substrates above.


----------



## es31710 (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the good advice. I went out and bought Quirkete play sand. And I also bought organic valley topsoil would that work? I was think of using a 1/2 inch topsoil base with a 1.5-2 inch base of sand. I also was wondering if this would work?
Base: topsoil 1/2 inch
Middle: pebbles 1/2 inch
Top: sand 2 inch
I thought help disturb anaerobic pocket or help prevent them. I know you have to stir the sand every week but just for a backup.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I am not familiar with Organic Valley Topsoil--does it has a list of ingredients?

Play sand has a mix of small particle sizes. This makes it prone to compact and create anaerobic conditions. Therefore I would only use a 1" layer of it over soil. A 1/2" layer of soil is fine. I don't understand the purpose of the pebbles, and do not think they would help anything.


----------



## es31710 (Nov 27, 2011)

I have just read that sometimes you can put the gravel below the sand to help make it non anaerobic. It was just a thought. So I am not sure about this topsoil will be looking more into it. I cannot really find any info online about it. I am checking into it. If by some chance I could not use the soil would I be able to just use a bigger layer of play sand? Obviously it would be planted would an inch and a half be enough to bury the plants? Another thing I heard online was if you are just using sand use a small layer of gravel like not even 1/4 of an inch on the ground is that true?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Why don't you mineralize the soil? That should take care of any problems it has.

Play sand by itself is a poor substrate. More play sand by itself is a worse substrate. Lots of play sand with a little gravel on top is no different (except for appearance) than lots of play sand by itself.


----------

